# Best Fused Distribution Blocks - Recommendations



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

I am looking for a good fused distribution block that has a 1/0awg input, a 1/0awg output and at least two 4awg outputs.

There are many brands and product lines advertised, so I would like to receive some recommendation on brands, models, and where to buy.


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

I would also like to receive opinions about these 3 models


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

Audison SFD 41C


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Henrique Duarte said:


> View attachment 281674
> 
> 
> Audison SFD 41C


From what i can see the 0 ga power isn't fused at all only the 4,4ga

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Knu has good stuff. I've used many of their disto's and battery terminals.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

IMHO, best was from StreetWires back in the day, but price was killer. I use two Audison SFD41C in my system....nice distribution blocks, only negative is plastic top cover sometimes get loose and its odd shape make it hard to combine it with another one. There is also version with black dimmed top cover.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

LBaudio said:


> IMHO, best was from StreetWires back in the day, but price was killer. I use two Audison SFD41C in my system....nice distribution blocks, only negative is plastic top cover sometimes get loose and its odd shape make it hard to combine it with another one. There is also version with black dimmed top cover.


100 percent agree. The StreetWires were the best. I have 2 saved from old installs and always try to grab another when they pop up used. The old StreetWires install parts were very good across the board.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

The Audison has both power and ground so you save some space I guess...Seems like right now the only place to buy online is e-bay. 
I have the Knu Concepts KNF-60 (Power) and KNF-36 (Ground). The only thing with them is that they're huge and don't support 8AWG. As long as you have space for them and don't need 8AWG they're excellent and reasonably priced.


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

Kicker and rockford have pretty good ones as well. They don't support the super huge wiring some people like to use, but for a system that will run off a 4ga input and a few 8ga out, they're great.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Jroo said:


> 100 percent agree. The StreetWires were the best. I have 2 saved from old installs and always try to grab another when they pop up used. The old StreetWires install parts were very good across the board.


Wanted to duy them at EMMA Finals in Salzburg a few years back,.....price for one was 160EUR...and I nedeed two 🤪 ...that was just tooexpensive, especially when you can get Audison connection for half less


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Knu KNF-60 is what I use. 
Solid construction. And the top never comes off. 
100% recommend.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I personally love these Streetwire blocks. I bought 5 so that I would have spares for the rest of my life or until something better came along.


----------



## NickGarrott (Oct 25, 2020)

THX0849 said:


> From what i can see the 0 ga power isn't fused at all only the 4,4ga
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


 The 0 gauge should be fused at the battery. The fuse is to protect the wire, once it makes it to the fuse block it's completed it's run.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

Henrique Duarte said:


> View attachment 281676


someone gave me this brand new and I hate it lol The way your supposed to connect the 1/0 gauge makes it super hard to screw all the way inand if it’s not all the way in the 1/0 pulls right out
I kept using the other knu kinceptz shown above


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm using the Tiyang from Amazon, was like $35 and super happy with it









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldRiver (Mar 16, 2020)

Henrique Duarte said:


> View attachment 281675


Ive had this one for about a year. It does the job.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Another option are the T-SPEC V12 series distros. I used these before and they're very compact and nicely built. Support 1/0AWG in and 4AWG or 8AWG out.
4-way fused, 4-way ground and also a cool 2 power + 2 ground in one block if you only have two amps to power.


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

SWRocket said:


> Another option are the T-SPEC V12 series distros. I used these before and they're very compact and nicely built. Support 1/0AWG in and 4AWG or 8AWG out.
> 4-way fused, 4-way ground and also a cool 2 power + 2 ground in one block if you only have two amps to power.


Ooh those look sharp. For functionality tho I think the Knu Konfused looks best. I was turned off by their cringey naming scheme but Knu's products are super well made.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

One of the best two amp solution 








EFX Delta Quad Fused Distribution Block


For power or ground cables — two 1/0-gauge inputs, four 4-gauge outputs (fuses not included)




www.crutchfield.com


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

evo9 said:


> One of the best two amp solution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those do look good and reasonably priced too.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Better get them while you can. They are no longer on the MFG website


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

I am in doubt between the EFX Quad and the Knukonceptz Bassik 3 way.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

i also agree with Street Wires...

i use Stinger for all of my pwr/ground fused/nonfused distribution blocks and fuses holders.

word of caution, its not easy finding the Mini-ANL (AFS) fuses in anything higher than 300 amp. at least that's been my experience.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

The T-spec blocks corroded into dust within 2 years for me. Too bad, I thought they looked great!


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Almost impossible to find as they don't make them anymore:
Phoenix Gold Titanium DD-10 or Tantrum DD-5


http://download.phoenixphorum.com/Manuals/Accessories/TiDD10_TDD5_Manual.PDF


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris12 said:


> Almost impossible to find as they don't make them anymore:
> Phoenix Gold Titanium DD-10 or Tantrum DD-5
> 
> 
> http://download.phoenixphorum.com/Manuals/Accessories/TiDD10_TDD5_Manual.PDF


I have a couple of DD-10s and DD-5s too but, in my opinion they really are not Distribution Blocks. They are remote turn on blocks with time delays & they look very good too!


----------



## e23barton (Feb 11, 2017)

I've been looking at the modular style ones like the Stinger X-Link and the NVX XFMANL as they will allow me to expand down the road and appear to be well built. Unfortunately, both options can get pricey.


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## cjfamman (Apr 3, 2019)

I have been using an smd 4 amp fuse holder for the last 2 years. U can add any size wire with a ring terminal. I have had 3 amps (4awg, 2awg, 1/0awg)and a secondary spade fuse block (for dsp and relay 14awg) on it. Its great, has a plexi top cover. About 40 bucks. There is a one fuse and a 2 fuse also. I think there are differnt colors.


----------



## cjfamman (Apr 3, 2019)

I get mine from sky high car audio. I started using the smd fuse holders because it allowed much more flexability with wire sizes and system changes than most other fuse blocks.


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

You’ve got tons of options and suggestions in this thread. What else are you looking for?


----------



## claydbal (Dec 1, 2020)

is stinger out of business? you dont fuse at the dist block, you fuse at the ground to chassis.


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

claydbal said:


> is stinger out of business? you dont fuse at the dist block, you fuse at the ground to chassis.


Uh ...what? Who fuses the ground??


----------



## Coolhand20th (Aug 13, 2020)

Umm yeah who does that? And no Stinger is not out of business


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

claydbal said:


> is stinger out of business? you dont fuse at the dist block, you fuse at the ground to chassis.


UHOH!!!!! Back to electrical install kindergarten for you !!!

JK/LOL...but that said...

You NEVER EVER EVER fuse the ground circuit ANYWHERE !!!!

If you do and that fuse blows, for whatever reason, you will then be sending full battery voltage to, and through, whatever else is still grounded in your car !!!

At the very least you will damage your equipment and possibly other vehilce modules and possibly engulf your entire vehicle in flames !!!

DO NOT FUSE GROUND !!!! 

And be sure to tell THAT to whoever told you, and whoever else you might have told, to fuse the ground wire(s) !!!

Of course you CAN use a NON FUSED distribution block to connect all of your ground wires together.

In fact, the Knu Konceptz Konfused distribution block can be configured for either fused power distribution or non fused ground connections or a combination of both !!! 

It is well made, affordable and also versatile for later changes you might want to make--





__





KonFUSED 2 Way Power and Ground Distribution Block - Merchandise







www.knukonceptz.com


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

Yup. Knu makes nice blocks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldRiver (Mar 16, 2020)

What about these?








Heavy Duty ILL Customz 6 Spot Sextuple Lug Style ANL Fuse Block Fuse Holder | eBay


ILL CUSTOMZ 6 SPOT LUG STYLE FUSE BLOCK. Designed to protect the electrical circuit with an ANL fuse. Body material - ABS plastic, acrylic.



www.ebay.com


----------



## kingby (Nov 3, 2009)

jimmydee said:


> Knu KNF-60 is what I use.
> Solid construction. And the top never comes off.
> 100% recommend.


I ordered one of these for my install a couple of weeks back. Holy moly these things are huge (and weigh a ton... you could keep one beside your bed in case of home invasions LOL). It was way too big for my install. I ordered 2 Bassik 2-way blocks (BK-1024) instead. The 2 x BK-1024 blocks take up less than half the space of a single KNF-60 and provide the exact same configuration I needed. I have the KNF-60 still if anyone wants to buy one. I suppose I could return it, but the return shipping back costs almost as much as the block costs.


----------



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

there is a knuconcept basic 2 /4 ga in 2x 4/8 ga out. do not buy it. you cannot use 4 ga in. instead of using an insert to take up the space the hole is oval shaped and donesn't hold the 4 ga well


----------



## GoldRiver (Mar 16, 2020)

SWRocket said:


> Another option are the T-SPEC V12 series distros. I used these before and they're very compact and nicely built. Support 1/0AWG in and 4AWG or 8AWG out.
> 4-way fused, 4-way ground and also a cool 2 power + 2 ground in one block if you only have two amps to power.


I just got one from crutchfield. Good price for a compact unit. Going from 2 amps to 3.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

scooterfrog said:


> there is a knuconcept basic 2 /4 ga in 2x 4/8 ga out. do not buy it. you cannot use 4 ga in. instead of using an insert to take up the space the hole is oval shaped and donesn't hold the 4 ga well


I've been looking at the 1 in 2 out version. It's oval too. Should I look elsewhere? I was going to use 1/0 in and one 4 gauge out and one 8 gauge out.


----------



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

i wasn't happy with the 4 ga in the oval. it probably wont be an issue with larger wire.
i ended up using a ring terminal on one of the "bus" screws for my input.

later i actually needed a 3 way grounding block instead of 2 way so i ended up doing that in more than one place. i removed the anchor screw for the 2/4 ga and put a stud there. then i put used ring terminals and melted the clear cover with a torch to allow more wire places.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

If you use a wire ferrule the oval won’t make a difference


----------



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

seafish said:


> If you use a wire ferrule the oval won’t make a difference


probably, but a box of ferules probably cost as much as a new d'block. i dotn ahve issues with anything else, just the 2/4 ga oval. they should make it round and give me the silly insert


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

scooterfrog said:


> probably, but a box of ferules probably cost as much as a new d'block.


Possibly but IMO the ferrules with a little shrink wrap also make for a very clean and safe wiring install


----------



## kingby (Nov 3, 2009)

seafish said:


> Possibly but IMO the ferrules with a little shrink wrap also make for a very clean and safe wiring install


This

You can order a few of them for only a few buck from Amazon. You won't need the crimper. Slide one on. Use some heat shrink to hold it in place. Flatten to an oval shape with light pressure from pliers. Slide it in and lock it down.

Super clean install and you don't have those loose individual copper stands sneaking out that could cause those potential shorts. Worth the couple of extra bucks just to keep the loose strands in check. I use them regardless of distribution block type.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

kingby said:


> I have the KNF-60 still if anyone wants to buy one. I suppose I could return it, but the return shipping back costs almost as much as the block costs.


PM me with details and how much you want shipped for that KNF-60 you now have laying around. I am thinking that it might fit in a USPS small flat rate box.


----------

